

Ask HN: What service has affordable MySQL databases on demand? - timjahn

I&#x27;m working on a SaaS where each account will have it&#x27;s own database. I&#x27;m wondering if there are any services that provide MySQL databases created on the fly cheaply?
======
Synergyse
Google Cloud SQL can do this [https://cloud.google.com/sql/docs/client-
libraries](https://cloud.google.com/sql/docs/client-libraries)

